# make a little money for next year raising a few calves



## jdub (Jun 19, 2013)

I thought maybe we could buy a few calves to raise and sell next year. We have a very good fence around 8 acres of decent pastureland in Southwest Arkansas, cross fencing, a small barn with two stalls, plenty of water. 

Does anyone have any advice on what kind of calf to buy, best source to buy, and what time of year is best to buy and sell, and where/how you sell them? I don't have much cow experience and I only want to do this one time here, because we will move next year. I don't want to start a business or anything, just make a little money off of what I have available, if it is even possible.

We have a Dexter (small, about 700 lbs) cow for milk and her calf, but about 7 acres of grass is stockpiled right now, and three large round bales of hay are in the barn.

It is September now and I would want to sell them by next September.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

I am way to new to this but since no one else has answered I'll pass on what I have heard. Buy black and hornless. Angus is probably best. But whatever you can buy right.

Larry 
A World Away


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I am also interested. 
Which, in your opinions, would be best way to raise a 2-5 beef to make a little extra cash using primarily available pasture/grass, finishing on grain.
1. Buy weaned, raise to 1000#, (18-24 months) process for sale
2. Buy at 300-500#, raise to 1000#, process for sale
Current local prices posted on CL are: pricing this year's beef @ 1.79 per pound live weight plus butchering

This would be considered for a money making option only, not intending to keep any of the meat. How or does that change the perspective? What questions am I not asking that I should be?

Thanks,


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you mean bottle calves or feeder calves? Heifers, bulls or steers? Beef or Dairy? Need a clearer picture and then I'll be happy to help....Topside


----------



## jdub (Jun 19, 2013)

topside1 said:


> Do you mean bottle calves or feeder calves? Heifers, bulls or steers? Beef or Dairy? Need a clearer picture and then I'll be happy to help....Topside


Feeder calves to feed just on grass and sale within a year. Everything else I don't know, just looking for whatever is easiest and most likely to make money. Thanks.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Anything 3/4 or more black hide. I think my fraction is right? Hornless, sound on all fours and castrated. At least 300# in weight. Buy off a farm if possible, a lot less stress on the animal. If an auction is your only option, I recommend attending a few without buying. Experiencing the atmosphere this will help you make a sound decisions. Many other beef traits to consider, do your homework before attending your first sale. Topside


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If you can not buy at a good price you will not make money. On the other hand do not buy low quality just because they were low priced. Watch some yearlings sell locally and price calves that are the same type only smaller. You will find that there is not much money to be made on just a few head. If one in the bunch gets sick the vet bill and meds will eat into any profit very quickly. Be nosy and look around your area and see if anyone else is doing what you plan to do. If there are people doing it you stand a chance if not there is probably a reason for it!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Time in the seat at the sale barn is the best way to get the answers you want. There are opportunities but it takes experience with your local market and an open mind. It could be pairs or bred cows or putting together and starting a set of light calves or 600-700 pound calves and another 90 days on them might work.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have some quality pasture and won't have to put any hay into them through the winter you could maybe grow 1 or 2 on that small of a plot.
I would guess that with having animals on your land already, you will run out of grass pretty soon. The moment that you have to put any hay into them it becomes pretty hard to come out on top.
Let's say that you do have enough grass to get you through to spring. If you purchased healthy stocker steers that are on the slim side you may come out.
Structure is the cheapest weight that you will put on a calf. Purchase healthy, slender calves and build from there. You likely will need to keep them through 2 weight classes though. And if you keep them through any more than 2 weight classes the pounds will start costing more to put on.
Whether you are buying short term brood cows (broken mouthed), feeder calves, or stocker calves. You only want to keep those animals if they are harvesting the grass. If you have to feed any processed hay or feed, you likely won't make out on a small investment.
Those are just some idle ramblings. You haven't given enough information and photos to add much direct detail.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Depends on where you are at and what is available. Beef cattle country, buy 3-5, all about the same size, black, polled, raise to size ready for the feedlot next fall. Dairies around, buy some bottle calves and put out on grass in the spring, will not be ready for butcher in the 1 year you have, would be ready to put on finish or stay on grass for the next season. Buy low, sell high. Difference is profit, sale barn or private sale....James


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

7 acres and only 3 rounds in the barn isn't a lot of grass. I'm thinking if you've got a cow and calf on it now, you might could add one more but other than that, I'd be leery. Your winter grass won't replenish until late spring so once it's gone, you'd have to start feeding hay plus depending on what kind of pasture you have it might not be the most nutritious feed over the winter. More likely maintenance feed, not growth. This time of year, I just don't know that you'd come out ahead but you might want to talk to your extension agent. He should be familiar with your area and will come out and look at your place & could give you your best information.


----------



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

I would talk to the market buyer at the sale barn. Tell him what you want to do and let him buy you a couple calves. He has a trained eye and knows what would do well for you. Might cost you a twenty dollar bill for his expertise. Or he might do it to help you out if you act sincere. I wouldn't run more than two calves on winter pasture thats not alot of grass, you still will have to feed hay if its a cold winter.


----------

